# koran angel



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

picked up a koran angel yesterday.have a hard time feeding.tried algae flakes,spinich,freeze dried shrimp.even tried small pieces of krill.need help feeding him.


----------



## coolhud (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi knowbest congrats on your koran ive had one before, anyways what I fed was Mysis (not to much though or he will get HLLE) and try some nori that might work, and there is also something called angelfish formula that also might be a good choice and maybe New Life Spectrum. Try that see if it works :|


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Also, saying it has been less than a day, I wouldn't expect him to eat. None of my new pick ups ever eat until the second or third day.


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

Give it time. Should tried to graze on Rock/Deco though?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the Koran, definitely one of my top 10 marine fish. They are generally very sturdy fish and easy to feed. Is it the only fish in the tank? It is much more likely to feed quickly if there are other fish for it to observe at feeding time. 

In any case, I would be patient. Start with frozen brine shrimp or garlic soaked flakes. Both are great to stimulate first time feeding in captivity.

By the way, what size tank do you have?


----------



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

*koran*



Pasfur said:


> I love the Koran, definitely one of my top 10 marine fish. They are generally very sturdy fish and easy to feed. Is it the only fish in the tank? It is much more likely to feed quickly if there are other fish for it to observe at feeding time.
> 
> In any case, I would be patient. Start with frozen brine shrimp or garlic soaked flakes. Both are great to stimulate first time feeding in captivity.
> 
> By the way, what size tank do you have?


 40 bow front.thanks


----------



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

40 bow front


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't koran angels need a much bigger tank than 40 gallons? Don't they get huge?

Wait, yeah found it. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+18+412&pcatid=412

I don't think so..


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

40 gallons? I hope you are kidding.


----------



## knowbest (Dec 13, 2008)

Cody said:


> 40 gallons? I hope you are kidding.


 yes im kidding.it is 40.5 gallons not 40


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have a juvenile, you should be ok in a 40 gallon for about 6 months. But sometime in the very near future you will need at least a 150 gallon aquarium. These fish grow large and will have a very shortened life in a 40 gallon tank. This is especially true of Angelfish, which tend to develop eye infections when not provided with the proper environment.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I do not mean to be rude but, this is just another example of someone buying fish solely on how "pretty" it is. Please people, research BEFORE buying!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i was in a fish store tonight. they had about 5 or 6 moorish idols.


its a shame to think in 5 months everyone will be dead. 

what im getting at is that the fish store is at blame as well. i feel they should inquire about peoples setups, offer correct info, not keep a stock of species that require extreme special needs (they can be special ordered) and so forth. this will prob. make them loose sales but keep loyal customers that know its a good store.
this isnt always the case. it seems like its all about a sale. when some one comes in and says, i like that fish, they dont have a problem bagging it up.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh, Moorish Idols....that is such a horrible shame, luckily I have not encountered those in any stores I have been too, but there is a first time for everything I guess. 
I remember a time I was at a fish store just looking around, and a customer was having a good amount of saltwater fish being bagged up to buy them. When the employee inquired about his saltwater tank, the customer replied "What? Saltwater? I need a Saltwater tank?". I get sick in my stomach when I think about that. :-(


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

ThalesthePearsei said:


> Oh, Moorish Idols....that is such a horrible shame, luckily I have not encountered those in any stores I have been too, but there is a first time for everything I guess.
> I remember a time I was at a fish store just looking around, and a customer was having a good amount of saltwater fish being bagged up to buy them. When the employee inquired about his saltwater tank, the customer replied "What? Saltwater? I need a Saltwater tank?". I get sick in my stomach when I think about that. :-(


uhh, just hearing that makes me feel the same as you...wow sad  what happened..?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw quite a few Moorish Idols while snorkeling over in Kauai. They are an amazingly beautiful fish and I can understand why someone would want to keep one but shouldn't!! 
I blame the industry and not the buyer. I wish they would ban keeping Idols (along with quite a few others) in captivity, thereby making it illegal to own them. If I ruled the world.....


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Sj45 said:


> uhh, just hearing that makes me feel the same as you...wow sad  what happened..?


The store employee explained setting up a saltwater tank to the idiot customer, and after a few minutes he decided against it. Another thing that disgusts me is that the store would have sold him the fish anyway if he had to set up a saltwater tank that day. Ugh.


----------



## Bispinosa (Mar 7, 2009)

How is the Koran doing? Also, with all due respect, the 40 gallon tank, while probably fine for a juvenile Koran Angelfish, will certainly be too small for the fish as it grows. I haven't kept a large angelfish yet (trying to find a juvenile Queen but everyone seems to be unable to get them right now), but I have kept dwarf angelfish and don't think I would want to keep one larger than maybe three-four inches long-term in a 40, depending on the tank dimensions. Still, congrats on the Koran, it's a lovely fish!


----------

